# Infant Baptism at a Distance



## JOwen (Oct 7, 2015)

Do we have any historical precedent for baptizing an infant whose parents are still members, but have moved, due to work, to an area where no Reformed church is found? Let's say they are in the area for a few days, and it is over the Lord's Day. They have talked about moving back at some point, but that is no guarantee. Your own thoughts are also welcome. I'm especially looking to other pastors and elders for their thoughts.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know about how "historical" my precedent is but when I was transferred to Okinawa, JP my wife and children retained their membership in the OPC congregation we had attended in CA because there was no Reformed work in Okinawa that we could transfer in to. I was given permission to join a Baptist congregation by the session so I could be of service to that congregation. My wife and children maintained their membership at the OPC in SoCal because Baptists don't recognize children as members of a Church.

While in Okinawa we had two children and they were baptized when we would return for visits to the States.


----------



## Edward (Oct 7, 2015)

JOwen said:


> Do we have any historical precedent



I would be shy about appealing to the traditions of the church, as opposed to looking to Scripture and the Confessions.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Edward. Nevertheless, I would still like to an answer if there is one. Whenever I come across a subject that the Scriptures and Confessions do not directly speak to, I like to go to my elders, colleagues, and also mine the minds of others for help. This is how I form an educated opinion.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 7, 2015)

I can tell you that I've seen it done, more than once, in a PCA church I was a part of. If the elders are willing to keep the family on the membership roles, I would think they should be willing to extend to them the benefits of that membership. How long and under what circumstances they ought to be kept on the roles following their move is a more difficult question.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 7, 2015)

Jack K said:


> I can tell you that I've seen it done, more than once, in a PCA church I was a part of. If the elders are willing to keep the family on the membership roles, I would think they should be willing to extend to them the benefits of that membership. How long and under what circumstances they ought to be kept on the roles following their move is a more difficult question.



Good thoughts Jack. Thanks.


----------

